# DP a symptom of spiritual transformation (Part 1)



## Space Addict

The Indigo to Crystal Transitional Crisis
by Celia Fenn

I have been asked by Archangel Michael to write this article in order to help the many people who undergo the experience of a rapid shift into multi-dimensional awareness, or, the shift from the Indigo state to the Crystal state of consciousness.

There are people who make the transition in a relatively gentle way, but there are many who experience a crisis when this happens. These are usually the people who have chosen to open up to the higher dimensions. This choice is not made logically by the rational mind, but is rather a soul choice made in response to the available transitional energies of the Earth herself. So, sometimes a person is thrust into psychological, emotional and bodily changes for which they can find no logical explanation. This can cause a crisis. My experience has been that orthodox doctors and psychologists are of very little help as they have no idea of what the person is experiencing. When tests come back negative, the person is often considered to be hysterical or ungrounded or even schizophrenic.

This transition often happens to people who have been on spiritual paths and are better equipped to handle the shifts. But, my experience is also that Indigo Children, no matter what their state of spiritual awareness, are particularly vulnerable to the spontaneous experience of transiton or breakthough to the awareness of higher dimensions. I must also add that the use of any kinds of drugs, fairly common among Indigo adolescents, quite often precipitates this transitonal crisis before the person is really ready to deal with the effects.

Below are a list of the symptoms experienced in the process of crisis or breakthrough:

* Sudden extreme sensitivity to people and environments. A person who has previously been sociable and active suddenly finds they can't bear to be in shopping malls or in crowded environments such as restaurants.
* An increase in psychic ability and awareness. This most often manifests in the ability to almost "hear" the inner thoughts and feelings of others. This can be disconcerting if the person imagines that everyone else can also read their thoughts and feelings. Also an extreme sensitivity to negative energy in certain environments or people, including the inability to tolerate certain people who had previously been close.
* This increased sensitivity can lead to panic attacks or anxiety attacks. These can occur at any time, even when the person wakes up at night. Often there is no valid reason for the attack, although the person will often seek to find a reason.
* The person might also find themselves "zoning out" for long periods of time, just wanting to sit and do nothing. This can be irritating to someone who has previously been very energetic and active. This is just the consciousness adjusting to spending more time in the higher dimensions and less time in the 3rd and 4th dimensions. Related to this is the need to rest and sleep for far longer than previously, and a general slowing down.
* Obssessive anxieties about humans being destroyed (by pollution, lack of resources, aliens, technology etc). This is because multi-dimensional consciousness can access all levels of the group mind, including that part which holds the fears and anxieties about the survival of the species. Since the person is often concerned about their own survival, they tend to resonate with this part of the group mind or morphogenetic field.
* An obssessive need to understand what is happening, leading to the mind becoming overactive and the person fearing they are losing it or suffering from "burn-out". Also a fear of going mad and being unable to cope with everyday life in the future. Again, psychologists and doctors seem able to offer very little help.
* Depression for no reason, or related to the crisis state. This is often just the consciousness clearing out old layers of energy that need to be released. It is not necessary to "process" or relive the experience, just allow the body to release the energy. Have patience with the process and know that it will pass.
* Disrupted sleep patterns, often waking up to 3 times a night, or just at about 3am. Again this is just the consciousness adapting to new cycles of activity. Higher consciousness is often more active at night since the lower dimensions are quiet at this time.
* Feeling strange electrical energy waves through the body. The Crystal body is incredibly sensitive, and feels solar and lunar waves, cosmic waves, and energies from the galactic centre. Often these energies are assisting in the process of "rewiring" the body to carry higher energies. Speaking from experience, I know how uncomfortable this can be. But the body eventually acclimates to dealing with these energy waves. You will probably find them to be more intense around Full Moon. The best way I have found of dealing with this phenomenon is to go outside and stand barefoot on the ground and imagine the energy running through your body and into the earth.
* A whole range of physical sensations and experiences, usually related to detoxification. The Crystal body holds no toxins, but allows everything to pass through it. In fact the eventual trick to being Crystal is just to allow everything to pass through and hold onto nothing. The ultimate state of detachment. But at this stage the body needs to release years of "toxic" waste, whether physical, emotional or mental The release is always through the physical body, which presents symptoms such as intense fatigue, muscle and joint pains especially in the hips and knees, headaches, especially at the base of the skull, and neck and shoulder pains.
* Dizziness and "spaciness". This is because you are in "higher" states of consciousness. You need to get used to being at these levels and staying grounded at the same time. These sensations tend to increase with solar flares and full moons as well.
* Increased appetite and putting on weight. This is because the body needs huge amounts of energy to power this process.
* The ability to see beyond the veils. That is, to become aware of spirits, devas,E.Ts and angels as a reality and to communicate with these. This can be very frightening if the person is not accustomed to this kind of other dimensional awareness.

Coping Skills for the Transition
The best advice I can give is to be accepting of the process and do not resist. My own transition has been going on for nearly 18 months. I found that the key was acceptance. I kept hoping that I was going to wake up one day and feel "normal" again. It was only when I accepted that I would never again feel "normal" as I knew it, that I was better able to feel more comfortable in my new space and to cope better. Then you can begin to explore the adventure or the positive side of this new state.

Below are some tips for dealing with the transitional crisis:

* Be at peace with what is happening to your being. You are becoming a Crystal being. Another term for this is a "Christed being", which refers to a mutli-dimensional being with full access to 9 dimensions, and maybe even 13. My experience at this point is that some people only open to 5D, others go through to 6D. If you make it through to 6D then you will probably achieve full 9D awareness in this lifetime, if not in the very near future. What a privilege and a blessing!!
* Be kind to yourself and nurture yourself. Remember, as a Crystal being you carry an equal balance of the "mother" energy and the "father" energy. The mother says, nurture yourself as you would a new-born baby, for in fact that is what you are. You will need time to grow in strength and learn the skills of your new environment. Trust is very important here. I made the transition as a single self-supporting person in my own business with very little resources. I was terrified that my physical state would prevent me from earning enough to survive. But I was held though the process, and still have my home and I have always had enough although there have been some close calls.
* Don't take drugs of any kind if you can help help it. Obviously if you are on medication for your health then you will need to continue. But do not take recreational drugs of any kind, these will aggravate the process and you could get lost "out there" in the higher dimensions. Also try to cope without anti-depressants or tranqulizers, although again if you are on these you will need medical advice and should not just stop them. The best path to take is to use homeopathic and naturopathic medicine, and I have found that Flower Essences are very helpful as well.
* Avoid crowds and crowded places. I have perfected the art of the weekly one hour shopping "blitz" in order to care for my needs while not spending too long in tiring and toxic environments. Gradually you will be able to tolerate more and more exposure to these environments. The key here, of course, is to hold your own peace and harmony so strongly that instead of you being affected by the environment, you in fact affect the environment in positive ways. The Crystal person always holds and carries positive energy, but you will learn to use it in incredibly powerful ways once you have gained your balance and are able to move among people again with ease.
* Stay grounded and centred. This can be very challenging for those who are acclimating to higher dimensional awareness. You will often feel dizzy and spaced. But try to pay full attention to the physical and grounded aspects of life. The key here is to spend time on exercise, walking, food and artistic occupations. Don't spend hours in front of the TV or lost in computer games. These will only serve to increase the ungroundedness.
* Spend as much time as you can in Nature. You will find spending time in fresh air and sunlight will assist to strenghten the new bodies. Also the devas are there to support your processes.
* Eat simply and eat as much fresh vegetables and fruit as possible. I have been told by guidance that brown rice and vegetables are the best kind of food for this new body. However, indulge your cravings - mine have ranged from calamari to chocolate cake. This is not the time to diet. Your body needs huge amounts of nourishment to fuel the processes you are passing though. You may even put on weight, but you will need to accept that this is part of the transition.
* Finally - Celebrate your transition. You are becoming a Galactic human, the next step in human evolution! You are entering into your birthright.

WELCOME HOME, HUMAN ANGEL.'


----------



## Rozanne

Space Addict said:


> * Disrupted sleep patterns, often waking up to 3 times a night, or just at about 3am.
> '


Thanks for posting that... I have my reservations about the Indigo Children movement but I think it is good that it encourages people to be acquainted with their minds.

I put the quote above because I find it a good example of one of the problems with all the checklists....you always find something that is true to you. If it isn't eating rice, or feeling tired all the time, it's getting up at 3 now and again. I'd like to know more about the philosophy behind crystal awareness. I wonder if it is related to the higher self?


----------



## Space Addict

Yes All of this has to do with your higher self or I AM presence. Its leaving the old you behind with your ego and transforming into the real you, the Christed being which is your higher self.


----------



## Rozanne

I believe in transformation and the higher self...but that it should available to all, and that it is a normal process and nothing special. I don't know...maybe Doreen Virtue and their clan are correct, and I just have misgivings. It makes sense to me that each person has responsibility not only the few.

The other thing is that.... to be a complete hypocrit, but almost marketing gifts seems sort of wrong. I think it just gives off a bad impression to talk about things relating to special people. Its less touche when you talk about natural phenomenons....like the workings of the anatomical body, but psychological ie. the natural workings of the psychological body. That way it is possible to stay away from value judgements, but when you associate certain things with certain people, it arouses a lot of jealousy.

They say that ego doesn't feature at all in this but...I don't know. It seems a little less orthodox than Bodhichitta for the sake of Bodhichitta. It makes sense to give psychic phenomena air-time because it is important to get people out the habit of thinking that rationalism is all there is and life has no more secrets - even of love - to give. But to broadcast the everyone that you have come down to earth for a mission - it almost makes me want to dis-associate from the very movement whose other beliefs I think relate to.


----------



## Space Addict

You shouldn't compare and try to separate anyone..That is not the purpose of the Indigo movement either. Those who choose to walk the spiritual path have already taken the first step in becoming all they can be. We are all in this together. No one person is more chosen than the other. Some are just further along on their journey than others and have a touched upon more. This doesn't make them better. But when you do reach that point of awareness you're mission on earth is to serve the people and to help them along the way as well. We are all one, united in love and the desire to be who we were sent out to be by God. No reason for anyone to be jealous.


----------



## Rozanne

I think the key problem with the philosophy of the movement is that it uses psychic awareness to quantify personal development, where in fact, psychic abilities are quite specific to the 3rd eye and not necessarily a sign of benevolence or good-will to others. 3rd eye abilities, kundalini etc. are natural phenomena that can probably be misused, or cause a person to believe in all kinds of things - like being on a mission to save the planet. I don't dispute the existance of psychically awakened children and adults, who are basically good people, but I think that too much is made of psychic gifts, when the emphasise should be more on giving.

You may say the emphasise is on giving already. I would deny that is the case because the movement seems mainly concerned with enless checklists to help people verify that they are "special" in some way shape or form. In fact, we are all special and you don't need a checklist to know that. That's what the New Age should teach, not psychic elitism.


----------



## CECIL

Its important to note that these ideas are coming from people who also believe in reincarnation and that time is an illusion. i.e. The higher self is the real and whole you that projects part of itself down into 3D space in order to experience a certain life journey, learn certain lessons.

From that perspective its not about ego, as Space Addict said. It just means that people have chosen (since before they were born) to lead certain lives. Some people choose to experience extreme poverty and suffering their whole lives, some choose to experience being millionaires. Some people's soul journey is at the point where the only thing they haven't experienced in an earthly body is attaining these states of awareness. None of these paths are right and none are wrong - everybody's journey is different.

However, the idea is that this planet is almost done with traditional schools of thought and we're seeing an influx of what they call the Indigo Children. Incidentally I think there's quite a few on this site. I have been told that I am one, though I'm still not really sure whether to believe it. At the end of the day its just another label which can either serve you or constrict you, so make of it what you will.


----------



## Pablo

CECIL said:


> At the end of the day its just another label which can either serve you or constrict you, so make of it what you will.


Good point, if the Indigo children are just sensitive children then why give them a label at all, what purpose does it serve? Im not criticising I think the guidance in the thread is excellent im just wondering whether telling a child that they are more special than other children is a good thing especially if the whole purpose of the movement is ego transcendence.


----------



## CECIL

Its not about being more special, its just about difference. Everybody is different and everybody is unique.

To be honest this whole idea of soul progression did my head in for quite a while. I used to think "Well if that person is further along in their development than I am, that makes them better than me". But THAT is ego talking.

It really isn't about that. Ultimately we all get to the same place, its just we take a different path and learn different things on the way. When we get there we are still different and unique. It doesn't matter how long it takes or how many times you screw up on the way, because each mistake is a learning experience and you have an eternity to play around in.

Also I'd like to add that this "crystal awareness" IS available to everyone. Everyone has the potential to expand their awareness. Its just that the idea doesn't appeal to everyone - doesn't resonate with everyone, so those people will dismiss it and continue on with their lives. Which is fine.

As for ego transcendence, I'm not too sure that is the goal. Like I was saying in another thread, we currently need the ego to keep us anchored in the 3D world. However, the ego tends to gather up a lot of energetic baggage as we grow in our lives. All of that can be reclaimed/cut away.


----------



## Space Addict

yeah reincarnation is an important key here. Indigo people didnt become who they are in one lifetime. This is a process that has taken thousands of years for some. If you look at it like a scale,1 being the lowest state of consciousness, you can always go up from there. Just depends how far along the way you've come in all aspects of growth. Theres so much thats involved. you have to educate yourself before you make judgments on what Indigo is all about. Love and expansion is key. Not gaining gifts that make you "special".


----------



## Rozanne

Hello all, 
On metaphysical grounds, I think the ideologies of this organisation should be scrutised, for the health of the people involved, and everybody else.

As I've written above, I do think that people can be psychically aware. That should be obvious considering other things I have written on this site. I have, however, always believed there should be religious motivation behind the use of psychic gifts, and that psychic phenomena are also subject to laws. Therefore I support the idea of metaphysical debate and do not wish to take the philosophies of this organisation straight from the horses mouth.

Take for example the issue of spreading ego-attachment.

This organisation does not tell the public how to increase their self-development, but how great their self-development is. It provides endless checklists to say that Indigo people are different, when in fact psychic awareness is normal. The concept of it making you different is a falacy. It is merely opperating on a different level of consciousness, and one which does not automatically predispose you with the responsibility of saving the world.

I'd also like to stress that if this is a natural phenomena of human evolution and the children are that smart about who they really are: why do they need to be told in the first place what their life pupose is by adults? Why not allow them to develop according to the natural sequence of things.

Purely from the point of view of taking responsibility: what about all of the false positives, the children who are going to be swept into this movement by overly-idealistic parents?

Fundamentally I think I am against the development of 6th 7th and 8th chakra awarenesses in children.

Self-awarenesss for all, that is what I am for.


----------



## Pablo

You make some very good points Rozanne and I completely agree that self awareness and psychic development are available for all no matter what state of spiritual development you are born with. A few years ago I did a weeks yoga pranayama training and my teacher wasnt a stereotypical yogi with a beard and white robes but a very average guy, but I soon found out how highly psychic and sensitive he was because he would on occasion finish my sentences and know exactly what I was going to say before I said it :shock: , I assumed he was born this way but when I got talking to him he told me that when he was younger he was a very average guy whos favourite hobbies were boxing and drinking admitting that he was arrogant and not in the least bit spiritual, but he completely developed his psychic sensitivity and spiritual development through pranayama and meditation under the guidance of his master.

Maybe the Indigo children are born into this state of sensitivity but I dont think you have to wait for many reincarnations to develop your own psychic abilities and spiritual development, there are many methods in many traditions which do precisely that for any person willing to put in the time and dedication.


----------



## Rozanne

Bodhichitta is what makes a spiritual path, it is what brings the realisations and the dissolution of ego.

If you don't hold it as the core concept of your morality, then you may be drawn to the idea of your "purpose" as being more important than those you profess to be trying to help.


----------



## Space Addict

Anyone can have powers. Dark powers. good powers, bad powers sure. See things, predict things..This has been common among people since the beginning of time. Gifts aren't limited to one group of people. But this isnt about gifts and powers. Its just about reaching a level of awareness and consciousness to where you can begin functioning in multiple dimensions. ANYONE can do it yet few are scared to take the steps out of the norm and their comfort zones. Its not that complicated and even worth arguing about. :wink: Its not about what abilities you have but how you are directing them and for what reasons. Indigo have a very united purpose. Complete selflessness and love for mankind to bring forth the golden age.


----------



## Rozanne

Look, I'm not against the philosophy of making the world better - we are in this together and I'm sorry if I seem divisive.

I do find it hard to argue against a movement which is close to some of my own beliefs and hopes for the future. But it's something I must do because there are better ways of celebrating introversion and spirituality than this - highly profitable - organisation.

The thing is that this organisation should probably be about helping the people who most immediately need it - the children themselves.

If they do the best by the children (and adults) then that will naturally have a positive effect. Indoctrinating children with the concept of having being incarnated on a mission is such a bad idea. It's unnecessary anyway. What is wrong with being earth born?

It's ungrounded, can you see that?

It's okay for an individual to decide that his purpose is to be of service, even to promote self-development in others. But to decide that for another, no less, a child, is not on.

Even if these children are psychically aware, they shouldn't be used as a resource but allowed to make their own decisions about the future - and whether they want to help people at all.

I would like to point out that Karl Jung did mention the problem of identifying with the "healer archetype" and that it leads to an inflation of the ego.

That is one of the reasons I have been questioning my own belief in the Bodhichitta.

I do however believe in not causing harm, and on many levels, both spiritually and emotionally, I think the the philosophy of the Indigo movement should be called into account.

It's a shame really that people can't get locked up for psychological abuse because telling young children and their parents that they are disruptive because they are actually on a mission to save to the planet, is not only questionable but could have far reaching psychological implications for the individual.


----------



## CECIL

Ah ok I see where you are coming from now Rozanne.

Basically you are saying that if the Parents/Adults involved in these children's life tell them they are special and on a unique purpose it will influence their decisions and inflate their ego. Yes, I agree with that. I think it could be quite detrimental.

And I am sure there are lots of parents out there telling their kids they are Indigo when they are not. Or even if they are it could be quite harmful. But I think that is based on a misunderstanding of what these kids actually are.

Each of these children, Indigo or not still have the responsibility of determining their own purpose and their own life responsibilities. Each one will lead a different life and that life may not look too different to what we have now.

An Indigo child could be a brick layer their whole life if they choose. The idea is that its their attitude and energy that has a positive effect on other people around them. They don't even need to be told they are Indigo, they will naturally have the tendencies and characteristics of Indigo.

The "life purpose" of the Indigo Children is actually to ground a new energy here on the planet. To do that they only have to exist and live life to the fullest.


----------



## Rozanne

Well, first of all thankyou for extending some understanding towards my viewpoint. I know I have been aggressive in my point, but I still believe the philosophies and practises of the Indigo Movement should be open to scrutiny and not exempt from it on the basis that the leaders consider themselves (or their purpose) above criticism.

I would like to point out a few things about my view point which are important for people to understand, and that is that I am FOR personal psychic development and also the appreciation of introverted traits. There is nothing more lonely than being an "understander" and "carer" at an age where no one else is taking on responsibilities.

I do however, believe that, through intellectual analysis ideologies can be scrutised to see if they stand up to the test, and further to that, could actually cause damage.

It isn't to say I think the people who have formed this movement are "negative" or "evil", no doubt they think they are doing good. It wouldn't surprise me if their meetings are full of good words and positive praise - this is surely going to impact on previously socially excluded or misunderstood children positively.

My point is actually psychospiritual, however. If you are child, you need to learn how to adjust to your circumstances fully. Providing escape routes, and encouraging children to live in their heads from a young just isn't good.

You may argue that these people teach grounding....most probably. But look at their philosophies - from the outset, these people are not grounded or concerned with the realities of the practical world.

In their fervour (neat word, I was thinking about this when jogging you see) to bring on an age of awareness - a concept which I think is related to the Indigo movement - it seems they are inadvertently not taking care of the people who count in the present moment: and that is the children themselves.

That is one of the problems of future projections, over-looking current responsibilities and actions you should (or shouldn't) be taking.

No child should be singled out and encouraged to develop psychic gifts. Telepathy for instance, is a 6th chakra awareness. I would like to point out that I take this very seriously. To me, it is not mumbo jumbo, but a genuine guide to psychological health. It is not natural or healthy for the emphasis to be on the 6th chakra, in adults or in children. At the very least, the existance of gifts should be accomadated into a normal healthy lifestyle and minimal attention to should given to extra-sensory phenomena. The aim should be to switch it off unless necessary.

I understand that it is a natural part of some people's awareness, but placing so much emphasis on it: I don't understand WHY.

I have read quotes from children stating that they were developing their gifts to be of benefit to others: fine. What about doing it under the close supervision of a spiritual master, instead of in a group.

It's obvious that things are going to get skewed by ego in this context. It is the nature of psychic phenomena to arouse curiousity, judgment and criticism, especially in this day and age. How this could be controlled in a group...I don't know. Presumably children are much less critical and take on these metaphorical ideas with ease. That is what makes them more vulnerable, also. Feeding such ideas as identifying with the "healer personality"...is going to be detrimental. Although you have, Cecil, pointed out that they believe just raising your energy level is beneficial. I agree with that, as it happens.


----------



## CECIL

~Rozanne~ said:


> Well, first of all thankyou for extending some understanding towards my viewpoint.


I wasn't quite sure where you were coming from at first.



> No child should be singled out and encouraged to develop psychic gifts. Telepathy for instance, is a 6th chakra awareness. I would like to point out that I take this very seriously. To me, it is not mumbo jumbo, but a genuine guide to psychological health. It is not natural or healthy for the emphasis to be on the 6th chakra, in adults or in children. At the very least, the existance of gifts should be accomadated into a normal healthy lifestyle and minimal attention to should given to extra-sensory phenomena. The aim should be to switch it off unless necessary.


The idea that I'm working from is that everyone is born into the world with a totally clear energy. That these "psychic gifts" are already active in every person born into the world. But as you grow up, you see that no-one talks about the energy you can see, no-one's perception seems quite the same. That's because your parents and their parents learned to shut down that awareness at an early age. So then do you.

But I don't believe its necessary to shut that down. I agree that it shouldn't be emphasised or trained in young children, but if we as adults can expand our awareness to that point (i.e. clear our own energy) then we can support children in continuing to use that awareness and never have to shut it down.

The idea of Indigo Children is that they are born with this awareness just like everyone else. However, instead of looking around, seeing that no-one else uses that awareness and shutting it down, they are resilient to that process. They go on living as a free spiritual being, not taking on the belief patterns that society wants them to.

Not to say that all misbehaving kids are Indigo, but it goes a long way to explain why some kids just don't seem to "get it". They don't care about our society's rules, they live their lives only as free spiritual beings that love everything.



> Although you have, Cecil, pointed out that they believe just raising your energy level is beneficial. I agree with that, as it happens.


Personally I think that's what it is mostly about. Raising the overall energy of the planet. Like I said, another "characteristic" of indigos is that just by being there they will influence other people's energy. The way it was explained to me is like a tuning fork. If two forks are held close together and one is vibrating at a higher frequency, then the other will begin vibrating at that higher frequency as well.

The idea extends to human energy too. I guess the point being that humans that are more free, more happy etc (i.e. vibrating at a higher frequency) will raise the energy of people around them, making those other people more free, more happy etc.

Keep in mind this is just how it was explained to me, so you can fit the details into your own belief system. Its just an idea, anyway.


----------



## jimmyb

Space Addict. You say that the use of recrational drugs can cause you to get lost. I took drugs a few months ago and 6 weeks after began to feel DP'd. Before that I was depressed what is your advise to me on my spiritual journey from here.

Shall I just go with it and keep grounded?

I'm just hoping I didn't get lost along the way.

:?


----------



## CECIL

I don't think you are lost Jimmy, and if you are you can find your way back


----------



## Guest

jimmyb:

Don?t sweat it; one hundred golden rings gains you a extra life :mrgreen:


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

I belive this I have an extreme energy to me which people can sense from a mile away uncanny grace. I can walk under lights and they will flicker I can also enter into the thoughts and feelings of others and I can be 100% in my body and also 100% in my mind aswell. but only when I smoke weed because of my depersonalization I think this is actully the whole reason for me having this disorder to expand and now I just need to take the first step out of this and I evolve.


----------



## Pablo

I think everybody has to get the foundations in place before they start concerning themselves with spiritual psychic transformation. We have to sort out our issues with self-esteem, confidence, assertivness, anger and any issues we have with our personal relationships and our relationship with ourselves before we get all caught up in this stuff otherwise what is the use of it.

I was reading about an Indian Guru who had a lot of western students who would come up to him and describe all these amazing visions and experiences they had during their meditation, the Guru would shake his head and say what use is getting excited about an uppper chakra opening if you arent even aware of when you are hungry throughout the day.


----------



## jimmyb

Space addict - are you saying that we will always feel spaced out and dizzy or will our bodies learn to re-adjust so that we feel more in reality again?

I'm just wondering - how can this be spiritual enlightenment if I can't even consciously sense my surroundings or the people/things in it? Will this stage pass and welcome a completly new and aweseom way of seeing the world?

By the way the middle of my forehead hasn't stopped tingling and I can feel pressure, my DP is also becoming a little less. Am I becoming an enlightened being?


----------



## Rozanne

I guess what I don't understand is that it is done in a group, when psychic awareness is an individual thing - as they say, rejecting systems that are in place, breaking down boundaries...still unsure as to whether children should be encouraged to do this. I don't see the harm in letting kids be non-psychic until something happens to expand their awareness. But my beliefs will be skewed by experience, which is that I didn't come into the world with my awarenesses but developed them. I'm still inconvinced of any real benefit of an organisation like this, as I believe nature can take care of itself.


----------



## CECIL

Rozanne, do you remember what it was like in early childhood? I'm talking about 0-4ish here. I can only remember bits and pieces - there's still so much of how I was that is hidden from me and that's what I'm trying to get back.

I firmly believe that most people are born with expanded awareness and that we learn to shut down that awareness. Like I said, I think you are right in that it is unhealthy to tell kids they are special and actively make them use that awareness. But I also think its unhealthy to train people to shut down their awareness. I guess its a matter of all of us reconnecting to that expanded perception, cleaning our senses and developing new ones. Then it will just be natural.

In our current society if a child says to someone "I saw a monster in my closet", we pass it off as an irrational fear. "They aren't real, you're just making things up". Can you see how harmful that is to a child even though its a seemingly innocent comment? To that child that monster IS real. It is a real fear based on something in their life and they are aware of things that we are not. Children experience angels, unicorns, fairies, magic every day. We pass it off as a fantasy world. But is it really? Isn't it possible that they are just aware of different kinds of energy than we are?

We have two choices - tell the child to shut down that awareness and pretend it doesn't exist, just like we've done to ourselves. Or we can accept the child's experience at face value, acknowledge it, accept it and show them how to work with it. Or at best, we can learn to be aware of the same things that they are and then deal with it directly.


----------



## Rozanne

Hi, 
I sort of agree - unnaturally supressing the imagination and other such awarenesses probably is a bad thing. 
R


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

hmmm.. seems like more and more people are becoming depersonalized very quickly


----------



## CECIL

Angel_Ariel said:


> my loneliness has always been my spiritual impetus.


Same here :/

What were the sentimental lessons on the carpet about? Why didn't you understand them?

It sounds as though you were quite mature for your age. That could be taken different ways depending on how you look at it I guess.


----------



## Rozanne

I was pretty reflective...but the core fact is that I was not allowed to develop as I should, and also led a deeply unhappy existance in the midst of my mum's sufffering...that is all. The narcissism, self-reflection, loneliness, martyrdom and everything was a result of that. Therefore I am very skeptical when I see organisations made to support narcissism and "special"ness in children.


----------



## CECIL

Step away from the idea of the organisation then. If there is an organisation out there I don't want to be affiliated with it (too new agey for me I think).

Instead see it as an idea. And the idea is that children are coming into the world with a more free, loving, open energy. In time they'll ground that energy and the world will change.


----------

